# São Paulo: the largest city in the southern hemisphere - Unbeliev



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

One of the world's most beautiful and cosmopolitan cities! :cheers:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

SAMPA É TUDO DE BOM


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssimonecba/6704304877/in/[email protected]/


DC181111-ECO3343 por newtoNSantos, no Flickr


Governo forma mais 1.663 novos soldados para a PM por Governo do Estado de São Paulo, no Flickr


Rua XV de Novembro por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


10022011(006) por anabrambilla, no Flickr


Livraria Cultura em 180 graus por luciano.silva, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

U can feel how vibrant is the city lookin at those pics....keep coming with more !


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> Thanks all :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que lugar agradável...onde fica...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ é uma das represas só que não sei o nome.

 Dragão em pose espiral por Fabricio Bomjardim - 小法, no Flickr[/IMG]


Hall de entrada da liberdade por Fabricio Bomjardim - 小法, no Flickr


Run Series Shopping Center Norte - São Paulo - 25/04/10 por tfliveblog, no Flickr


Saraiva Megastore @ Shopping Center Norte (São Paulo-SP) - 14.05.11 por bandacapslock, no Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/3769781383/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/3769781383/in/photostream/


Tiradentes apreciando a árvore de Natal do PQ do Ibirapuera por Fabricio Bomjardim - 小法, no Flickr


----------



## Vishal.Rao (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh wow! what a beautiful city! Beautiful photographs!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Vishal.Rao said:


> Oh wow! what a beautiful city! Beautiful photographs!


thanks for comment


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jornada Fotográfica por Flávia Nascimento, no Flickr


 Jornada Fotográfica por Flávia Nascimento, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Caminhada Noturna - 458 Anos de São Paulo por Alexandre França, no Flickr


Centro Velho de SP-153 por Marcos Glicerio, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sao Paulo Theatro Municipal por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), no Flickr



Sao Paulo from above por varlamov, no Flickr


 Luz Station, Sao Paulo, Brazil por varlamov, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

^^
Great photo, the Luz train station is awesome!


:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Panoramio








[/url] Beleza Concreta - Centro de São Paulo por Érica P. Montagner, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thank you :cheers:


Shopping União Osasco por mauro3211, no Flickr


Centro Velho de SP-336 por Marcos Glicerio, no Flickr


Centro Velho de SP-325 por Marcos Glicerio, no Flickr


----------



## Andrezito (Mar 7, 2009)

Great photos! São Paulo is a fantastic city.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks ^^


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

I am very impressed how clean and developed Sao Paulo is!
It also looks very colorful and lively.
I wish to visit Brazil some day.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Locust said:


> I am very impressed how clean and developed Sao Paulo is!
> It also looks very colorful and lively.
> I wish to visit Brazil some day.


thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

up


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

São Paulo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6240/6211852108_bf340a2b42_b.jpg


Stock Car Brasil 2 por olhosatentos, no Flickr


Corrida (13) por Salvador Diário.com, no Flickr


Stock Car 2011. por Fotos Gov/Ba, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

loved street view shots


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> loved street view shots


thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*editing*

editing


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Judging by photos Sao Paulo looks much better in street level than from air.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice new photos from Sao Paulo


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

great thread, but it intrigues me why you selected this particular photo...


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Because chocalate is very good for our health.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

zeroaishunv said:


> i love this city!



thanks


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great images from Sao Paulo....:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

put your hands up for sao paulo I love this city


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> put your hands up for sao paulo I love this city


Dance and dance :banana::banana:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edifício Martinelli por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


Secretária da Justiça por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal de São Paulo por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


Prédio Antigo por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


----------



## igorjmm (Jun 10, 2007)

Fotos lindas de SP!!!

@xrtn2, tem alguns threads aqui no SSC que tem fotos antigas de SP, acho que seria interessante vc postar aqui!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Governo de São Paulo inaugura Trecho Sul do Rodoanel por Governo do Estado de SÃ£o Paulo, no Flickr


IMG_0712 por www.transitoaovivo.com, no Flickr


IMG_0714 por www.transitoaovivo.com, no Flickr


Estado anuncia incentivos para projetos relacionados à Copa 2014 por Governo do Estado de SÃ£o Paulo, no Flickr




IMG_0581 por www.transitoaovivo.com, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

up


----------



## Whitecityro (Oct 4, 2011)

veryy nice city, our latin american cities are the best in the world! very diverse and dynamic, thats how we are!  greetings from México


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

cast06 por www.transitoaovivo.com, no Flickr

Brazilian flag


Brazil! por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Av. 23 de maio por ReinaldoUSJr, no Flickr












SP, Fonte dos Desejos por arqpita, no Flickr




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7048899215/ on flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7048899215/ on flickr




















43 Condomínio do Edifício Prédio Martinelli por Carla Reis, no Flickr





























07 Teatro Municipal de São Paulo por Carla Reis, no Flickr




















099 por Carla Reis, no Flickr











Inauguração do Espaço Nobre e Galeria dos Ex-Presidentes por FIESP, no Flickr


Photos by http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502709


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/segurancapublicasp/7020908191/in/photostream/ on flickr


Programa do JÔ por AmÎ±ndÎ±, no Flcikr








[/url] http://www.flickr.com/photos/amandacp/1618338188/]Programa do JÔ[/url] por AmÎ±ndÎ±, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mhtm (Jun 15, 2009)

Parques:

Villa Lobos,


















Parque Jardim da Luz,


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ thanks


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

]
Concrete Jungle por Diego3336, no Flickr


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice thread with great pics! Congrats! :cheers:

But with all due respect, why so many subway photos? I counted dozens and dozes pictures concerning only subway wagon and underground stations. Not taking into account several photos of public transport in general...

You seem to work for the City Council, don't you? Tell us you impostor! :lol:


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

keep those photos coming!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kriativus said:


> Nice thread with great pics! Congrats! :cheers:
> 
> But with all due respect, why so many subway photos? I counted dozens and dozes pictures concerning only subway wagon and underground stations. Not taking into account several photos of public transport in general...
> 
> You seem to work for the City Council, don't you? Tell us you impostor! :lol:


hahaha :lol:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice compilation! :applause:


----------



## A'A (Mar 30, 2012)

nice photos with heavy density buildings


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

original thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=90271675


A Iluminação da Natal no Centro por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Untitled por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


100_9029 por Blog do MÃ*lton Jung, no Flickr


Caminhada na chuva por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


São Paulo-Centro-TEATRO NA RUA (Street Theater) por LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, no Flickr


100_9029 por Blog do MÃ*lton Jung, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

calor demais em SP (Av. Paulista) por Pixel Fotografia2010, no Flickr


Foto do dia - 06 de maio de 2011 por Urbanias, no Flickr


PILLOW FIGHT 2012 / SÃO PAULO - BRASIL por Paduardo Fotografia, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rua Oscar Freire por Thomas_1952, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Virada Cultural 2011 por Blog do MÃ*lton Jung, no Flickr


Grito de Alerta por FIESP, no Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Sao Paulo seems like a fascinating city, I'd like to go!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Conolly (Nov 23, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


>


WTF?!?!? PERFECT PICTURE! It looks like shot of a movie :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> A Iluminação da Natal no Centro por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Ground zero at night. :cheers:

Beautiful updates, btw!


----------



## Bandeirante1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I live here. Its an amazing city on the street level


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bandeirante1 said:


> I live here. Its an amazing city on the street level


thank you


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

New images


Untitled por DaigoOliva, no Flickr


Ollie 180 por Fabricio Bomjardim - å°�æ³•, no Flickr











Vale do Anhangabaú por Fabricio Bomjardim - å°�æ³•, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Preferência a Vida por Dê Preferência à Vida, no Flickr


Preferência a Vida. por Dê Preferência à Vida, no Flickr


Av. 23 de maio por ReinaldoUSJr, no Flickr


Avenida 23 de Maio por Evanil (Ni), no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.mobilize.org.br


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://alphavilleimoveis.files.wordpress.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid images from Sao Paulo.....kay:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Thanks


São Paulo por w andrade, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BY CLAUDIO LACERDA










STAFFA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys didi you liked ??


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Urbania (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Sao Paulo looks like a very interesting city.


----------



## karnilla (May 4, 2012)

I've always wondered if there's a fierce rivalry between the people of Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro being the 2 largest and most popular cities of Brasil. Just curious. 

Btw, those are really nice pics of the city. :cheers:


----------



## YagoHoffman (Mar 19, 2010)

karnilla said:


> I've always wondered if there's a fierce rivalry between the people of Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro being the 2 largest and most popular cities of Brasil. Just curious.
> 
> Btw, those are really nice pics of the city. :cheers:


You still ask but of course ...

Cariocas (Rio) and Paulista (Sao Paulo) live with each other implying


----------



## Slice Shot (Jan 17, 2010)

Wonderful pics! Very good Thread!kay:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

qUOTE=lunacity;91107660][/quote]

thanks for your helping


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! :cheers2:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Parisian Girl said:


> Awesome! :cheers2:


Thanks


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

lunacity said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/62465945503efde5e0c6b.jpg/


Classic view!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

almost as nice as the bridge in the previous set


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

xrtn2 said:


> http://alphavilleimoveis.files.wordpress.com/


Where was this shot taken? What street? 

Love the coconut palms though there are rare in Sao Paulo because of the elevation.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^ Sorry, i really dont know where is.





































Pnaoramio


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


>


Is this a posh residential area in Sao Paulo? 

Villas are everywhere! :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

JayT said:


> Where was this shot taken? What street?
> 
> Love the coconut palms though there are rare in Sao Paulo because of the elevation.


 I'm not sure but i guess it's Alphaville. It's a district of Barueri, a city in Sampa metro area.


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

The Game Max Payne 3 portraits São Paulo lol


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

everywhere said:


> Is this a posh residential area in Sao Paulo?
> 
> Villas are everywhere! :cheers:


That picture is from Barueri city located in the metropolitan area ! Here you can see the area!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1098397


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

karnilla said:


> I've always wondered if there's a fierce rivalry between the people of Sao Paulo and Rio de Janeiro being the 2 largest and most popular cities of Brasil. Just curious.
> 
> Btw, those are really nice pics of the city. :cheers:



Yeap, we do certainly. 

São Paulo (Sampa) is the reachest and most financial center of the country. Rio has a marvelous landscape and nature view, both of them are quite populated and developed. But also there are lot of social problems between them. 
We are not too far, both cities located in Brazilian southeast, but our culture are different, accent (totally), people, music. Paulistas (who was born in SP) is more urban, cosmopolitan and associated to work and carrer, The cariocas (who was born in Rio) are more influenced by tropical climate and natural stuff, maybe they live a relaxing live, closer to the beach, associated to samba music. Course there are others questions on that, but mainly is this...

No doubts. SP is better!


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

thicken said:


> Yeap, we do certainly.
> 
> São Paulo (Sampa) is the reachest and most financial center of the country. Rio has a marvelous landscape and nature view, both of them are quite populated and developed. But also there are lot of social problems between them.
> We are not too far, both cities located in Brazilian southeast, but our culture are different, accent (totally), people, music. Paulistas (who was born in SP) is more urban, cosmopolitan and associated to work and carrer, The cariocas (who was born in Rio) are more influenced by tropical climate and natural stuff, maybe they live a relaxing live, closer to the beach, associated to samba music. Course there are others questions on that, but mainly is this...
> ...


 For me too, but the most of brazilians prefer Rio. It's kind of cliche over here...


----------



## - Jean (Jan 5, 2009)

JayT said:


> Where was this shot taken? What street?
> 
> Love the coconut palms though there are rare in Sao Paulo because of the elevation.


It's Centro Comercial Alphaville in Alphaville Region, Barueri Municipality, Greater São Paulo.

Other photos








Tchello 









Tchello


----------



## - Jean (Jan 5, 2009)

everywhere said:


> Is this a posh residential area in Sao Paulo?
> 
> Villas are everywhere! :cheers:


This residential area is called Alphaville, located in the municipalities of Barueri and Santana de Parnaíba in Greater São Paulo.

Alphaville is a luxury suburb of São Paulo City. Also an industrial center and a new commercial and financial center of the city.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Brazil's New York, with a samba beat, from its rival Rio. Chaotic + rhythm = urban music to my eyes..........:dance2::dance2::dance2::dance2:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

- Jean said:


> It's Centro Comercial Alphaville in Alphaville Region, Barueri Municipality, Greater São Paulo.
> 
> Other photos
> 
> ...


Thanks Jean. One of my hobbies is tropical botany (especially palms) and I was delighted to see coconut palms thriving in Sao Paulo which is about 700m above sea level.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning skyline photos from Sao Paulo...kay:


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lunacity (Jun 11, 2010)

UltraCity - Sao Paulo of New York - New York of Sao Paulo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sao Paulo????



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Acidente ou manifestação?*








[/url]
IMG_0581 por www.transitoaovivo.com, no Flickr[/QUOTE]

Is this an accident or a demonstration against unsafe traffic?


----------

